# Yakfisher - Kayaking safety tips part 1



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Derek Steele - That's our own "paffoh" isnt it? Great article.

I know that comments on the yakfisher mag meet some passion here, as does a firm position on safety views. Derek says "... my interpretation of the subject will be different to others" and "take it upon yourself..." Fair enough, but I want to say - take a bow that man, for a well researched and documented article on an often touchy topic. Everyone should read it.

Things I learned
Other than in northern NSW where the Surf life savers are so approachable, I have been somewhat nervous of trying to log in with volunteer (marine rescue) organisations. I always travel with EPIRB (PLB) and my mobile has fast dial to the local rescue teams but I never bothered trying to log in my trips due to nervousness of being derided. What a mistake. I now have VHS purchase and license on my list of critical things to do. As I am often solo I am also checking the currency of my flares - probably need replacing. Derek, if one person changing their ways helps you take comfort in your investigations - take another bow.

I am also going to consider the "Dan Buoy Flag". Until now I have not been a fan as I am mostly in a fast narrow SIK with high dynamic stability (read this as meaning I need to be dynamic to be stable :lol: ) and fishing rods are enough of an encuberance to rolling, let alone a flag. But then I dont want to have to avoid deep swell when the boaties complain about not being able to spot yaks. Thinking time. :?

My thoughts Quoting Derek - people will have different approaches and take it upon yourself.

When it comes to safety attitudes I have started separating fishing yakkers that I know into three distict groups. 1/ Guys who are already experienced paddlers having been trained within the world of Surf Life Saving. 2/ Guys who are already experienced having been trained within the world of Australian Canoeing (or similar international organisation) probably for sea kayaks. 3/ The rest of us.

The first two groups (the Surf Life Saving guys and the Sea Kayaks) both start from a founding point - to be self sufficient means to be able to self rescue, that means to be able to rescue others in your group. They have been highly trained in order to achieve this. But the training is entirely different.

The surf life savers are naturally highly focused on surf, and can be disparaging to vessels that they dont think are fit in the surf. They are effective swimmers, and view their swimming ability as the final point of self rescue. I have spoken with guys where this leads to thoughts like "never paddle further than you can swim" and the PFD can be considered an encumberance to swimming. Before you wish to emulate, consider the years of training and fitness to be happy with open water swims measured by the kilometer and utter comfort in monster surf. It seems to me the world of SLSC can be unexpectedly officiated with regulation. Many steps you have to climb in order to pass test for open water activities.

The sea kayakers are focussed on coastal cruising, surf is not a starting point but a playground for the experienced and appropriately certified only. The training manuals and certification schemes are extensive. Group leaders are highly trained and have responsibility for guiding and rescue of any group member who gets in trouble. Training starts with still water, moves to open water then to leadership roles. All training has a start point of survival and self rescue. They do not consider swimming to be a survival technique, other than remounting the kayak. The world of Australian Canoeing can be unexpectedly officiated with regulation. Many steps you have to climb in order to pass test for open water activities.

Like 99% of us, I fall into the third group. We like flexibility (it's a past-time after all) and deride enforced regulation. Safety strategy is generally based on our peers who may not necessarily have any greater body of knowledge than the rest of us. Attitude tends to be very responsible, but as a group it isnt far wrong to say that our knowledge levels could be improved. When I speak to the surf life savers, I need to moderate my thinking regarding PFDs, how far I can swim home, etc. These guys do have a body of knowledge on marine safety. When I speak to the sea kayakers, I expect that EPIRBS/flares will be considered necessary equipment (like say air bags in a car, necessary but not a primary safety strategy) but are listed in the small print. They ask about how you approach rescue and is your buddy a support or possible hinderance to your own safety (and you to them!). We should respect the progression and certification as part of a respect for their peers.

There are a small group of very experienced guys in this third group who most definitely do have an appropriate body of knowledge on the matter. This cant be judged on post numbers. There are guys with just a couple of hundred posts who are among the most experienced yakkers I have ever met, and others with literally thousands who would not count themselves as a particular fountain of knowledge and experience.

I really like the Yakfisher article, and I'd really love Part 1: investigation of marine authorities and their approach to kayak safety, to move onto parts 2/3(?) investigation of surf life savers and sea kayakers - and their possible applications to us. If this is happening, something really interesting could be cooking here...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good points Dru, and it all boils down to one point - every individual needs to take responsibility for their OWN actions.

If YOU don't feel competent in surf, then don't go near it. If YOU don't feel competent paddling offshore in 3 metre swell with a one metre chop then don't do it. If you can't swim, then definitely don't get in a kayak, even on flat water.

The ongoing safety articles (including Dereks well researched piece) are very helpful but I suspect that with the growth in the sport some people will continue to ignore them and take risks.

Many of us who have surfed and are confident in the water will have better 'awareness' than others but you still need to keep fit and ensure you are able to self rescue.

As an aside - I'm currently re-training for my surf bronze with my local surf club. I have been a regular surfer all my life, so thought I was reasonably well prepared in the ocean. However age and lack of fitness has caught up and after struggling to swim a few hundred metres without stopping I've realised that I'm NOT as good a swimmer as I thought I was, so I've been hitting the pool a few times each week and getting my fitness back.

I suggest that everyone do the same - if you don't think you can swim 400 metres in a pool, try it and time yourself. (This is the minimum distance required for surf bronze). If you haven't ever rolled a kayak and tried to get back onboard, try it and see how you go. If you're not aware of your own capabilities then you're not prepared for what might happen and you are at risk from yourself.

Take care folks..


----------

